# Former NIKE Missile site, Borgholzhausen, Germany



## Romford Reject (Sep 13, 2012)

Opened in 1959, this housed the NIKE missiles of C 120 Sqn, which were Dutch, working on behalf of the US 509th US Arty GP

It was deacitivated on 31st March 1983

Used mainly as storage for local firms, most of the building remain but access is very limited.

Sorry, I have not a clue what the buildings were, apart from the ammo bunkers and the large hangars used to store the missiles.




034 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Blast door in an old bunker*




033 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



032 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



031 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Where the missiles used to be stored*




030 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



029 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*This looks like some sort of conveyer belt outside which I presume to be the guardroom*




028 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



027 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



026 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



025 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



024 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



023 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*The old perimeter fence*




022 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Old perimeter lamp post*




021 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



020 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



019 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



018 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



017 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*Entrance to site*




016 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



015 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



014 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



013 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



012 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

*The missiles used to be stored here*




011 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



010 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



009 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



008 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



007 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



006 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



005 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



004 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



003 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



001 by Romford Reject, on Flickr



002 by Romford Reject, on Flickr

Hope it wasn't too boring!


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 13, 2012)

looks interesting mate thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 13, 2012)

Very interesting report & photos thanks.


----------



## shane.c (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Id like to know whats behind them doors,


----------



## Munchh (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting, a NIKE- Hercules HIPAR mobile field army site by the looks. If 1959, an early one too. 

Defence was against Soviet strategic Nuclear bombers initially with later models being considered 'effective' against ICBM's.

Thanks for posting this. Now see if you can find us an AJAX fixed site


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 19, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Interesting, a NIKE- Hercules HIPAR mobile field army site by the looks. If 1959, an early one too.
> 
> Defence was against Soviet strategic Nuclear bombers initially with later models being considered 'effective' against ICBM's.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. Now see if you can find us an AJAX fixed site



You seem to know more than me about it (not hard). Found another one and posted it on here but much more of the same


----------



## Munchh (Sep 19, 2012)

Romford Reject said:


> You seem to know more than me about it (not hard). Found another one and posted it on here but much more of the same



It's one of my interests mate , although to be fair you can find this info on the net. Everything about the NIKE system is de-classified now except about the nuclear warheads (surface to surface) they could be fitted with for obvious reasons. The mobile sites were mainly about conventional payload though, whole different ballgame where nukes were concerned.

I saw your other post on the later site, not surprised these are popping up now. There's a short vid on youtube somewhere of a '60's launch of one of these in the US.

Assume you're taking usual personal protective measures on sites like these (gloves etc)? Risk of irritants and contaminants can still exist.


----------



## Romford Reject (Sep 20, 2012)

Munchh said:


> It's one of my interests mate , although to be fair you can find this info on the net. Everything about the NIKE system is de-classified now except about the nuclear warheads (surface to surface) they could be fitted with for obvious reasons. The mobile sites were mainly about conventional payload though, whole different ballgame where nukes were concerned.
> 
> I saw your other post on the later site, not surprised these are popping up now. There's a short vid on youtube somewhere of a '60's launch of one of these in the US.
> 
> Assume you're taking usual personal protective measures on sites like these (gloves etc)? Risk of irritants and contaminants can still exist.



Yeah I found the co-ordinates on a NIKE site, all based in Germany. I find it fascinating as well. Got a few other things lined up soon. Very new to all this lark, so never once thought about protective equipment. What a plum!


----------

